# trigger and eel saltwater tank



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

some people wanted to see some pics of my other saltwater tank the has a Humu Picasso Triggerfish (Rhinecanthus aculeatus) and 2 Snowflake Moray Eels (Echidna nebulosa) and they said they the 2 eels would kill each other i guess they were wrong. i think my trigger is more agressive then some p's he will kill everything that enters his tank no matter what is he will even bite the hand that feeds him and he has done it before. It is also cool watching him and the eels eat because the trigger goes right for the eyes on the feeders then he bits them in half and eats the head. while the eels just lie and what for a stupid goldfish to stop right in front of there caves and then they or gone in 2 seconds then you look and the eel and you see the gold fish slowy moving donw the body kinda like a snake.one day i will make a video of them eating i do have one but i will have to find it.here are some pics. i will get better one tomorrow because i dont have to work so i can mess around with taking pics.

so here it is.
trigger


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

big eel


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

big eel and small eel notice the color change


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

small eel


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

good stuff, I had a large zebra moray with a clown trigger and loved the combo


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

i love eels......... thanks for posting those pics.........


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice eels - I wanna see more of them


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

nice eels








don't really like em that much


----------

